# Water buildup in Fridge



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

My GE Profile fridge has water (sometimes ice) build up in the bottom (under the bottom vegetable drawers in the very bottom of the fridge). The water will build up to the point where it leaks out onto the floor when it gets about 1/3 of an inch deep and is high enough to contact the bottom door seal. There is not a water line for the icemaker hooked up to this fridge. 

The seals are not in great shape (see pics).

What is likely to cause this problem?

*EDIT:
There is a water line hooked to it, I think the valve on the back of the fridge has been closed.
I have pulled out the fridge. The coils on this fridge are underneath, they appeared to have 10 years of dust on them, I cleaned them. Previous owners didnt clean at all.
In the pictures labled with an "A" and a "B" you can see the black hose that runs down the back of the fridge, it is not hooked up to anything underneath (Pic A).
Also in Pic D, you see a water line that was just hanging at the back of the fridge VERY slowly dripping, but this is not the leak. The leak is from inside on the bottom of the fridge, out the front lower seal.



Thanks for anyone who can help :yes:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you have a frozen/ plugged defrost drain tube, when unit goes into defrost instead of the water running down the tube into your drip pan it will accumulate in the back of the freezer and run down inside the refrig.


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

I have read the fridge manual and watched videos of a clogged or frozen defrost drain tube repair, I dont see a drip pan on this fridge?

Is the defrost drain tube show above in Pic B?
And, is it suppose to just open by the compressor in pic A? Is it a black hose curved upwards not attached to anything, is this right?


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I had exactly the same problem with my brand new GE ref. The service people didn't know how to handle the problem. I asked for replacement as it was brand new that time. They didn't replaced it. If I have known GE is not good anymore, I would have bought the other brand I was considering. 

We lower the thermostat to just 2-3 to refrain from water and ice build-up.


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

I need to find out what the drip pan and defrost line look like and where they are...? Anyone know?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that is correct pic D is your defrost drain tube, first blow through that to make sure it is not plugged there, next where that black tube slides into the back of your refrig, I believe you can give that 1/2 turn and pull it out the back. This is where it is usually plugged, clean it out. You probably will have just fixed your problem but if not you'll have to go into the frezzer compartment, remove the evap. cover on the back wall and melt the ice in the drain trough.


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> that is correct pic D is your defrost drain tube, first blow through that to make sure it is not plugged there, next where that black tube slides into the back of your refrig, I believe you can give that 1/2 turn and pull it out the back. This is where it is usually plugged, clean it out. You probably will have just fixed your problem but if not you'll have to go into the frezzer compartment, remove the evap. cover on the back wall and melt the ice in the drain trough.


I thought Pics B and C are the drain tube. is it black?

Pic D is?

Thanks again!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry about that , B is the drain tube. Not sure why I said D, D is the icemaker line


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, the black drain tube was clogged, it is now un-clogged.

Before I get this fridge running, I want to make sure the exit of this black drain tube is correct; it just opens down by the compressor? I dont see a pan under here...

You can see this area in picture "A". Should it just drip out of the black drain tube right where the arrow head is?

It seems strange I dont see a dedicated drip pan, just a area where the water could collect between the compressor and the fan.

Thanks again!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I believe you are missing a drain pan, but I can not look that model# up at the moment as my suppliers web site is down for maintenance. I'll tell you tomorrow>. Some refrigs did not use an actual drain pan but these units usually had a plastic bottom enclosure, yours looks metal thats why I suspect your pan is mising


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> I believe you are missing a drain pan, but I can not look that model# up at the moment as my suppliers web site is down for maintenance. I'll tell you tomorrow>. Some refrigs did not use an actual drain pan but these units usually had a plastic bottom enclosure, yours looks metal thats why I suspect your pan is mising


Yes it is metal. I took a look at how the metal is designed. I would trap all water in the area between the compressor and fan. There are two spots where the water would run under the fan and then get stopped by a ridge just after the fan. If this is not clear, basically there would be water just before and after the fan.

The problem is I have food in the fridge right now. 

I think Ill get a plastic food container that fits in here as a temporary drip pan until I find out if this model has a drip pan or not.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no separate drain pan for your unit


----------



## mibson (Nov 20, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> no separate drain pan for your unit


Thanks! The problem seems to be fixed.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> that is correct pic D is your defrost drain tube, first blow through that to make sure it is not plugged there, next where that black tube slides into the back of your refrig, I believe you can give that 1/2 turn and pull it out the back. This is where it is usually plugged, clean it out. You probably will have just fixed your problem but if not you'll have to go into the frezzer compartment, remove the evap. cover on the back wall and melt the ice in the drain trough.


I have to try this out, too. We may have the same solution. Thanks.


----------



## porisah (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi if I have ice to remove how do I get to it?


----------

